# Scientists supposedly broke the speed of light??



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

This doesn't discredit Einstein, but it does show that there is a chance his theories may not have been 100% right.

Scientists in shock after 'breaking speed of light' - The Globe and Mail


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

When will they have it fixed by?

Because I might need to use light before then.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

So, how fast does light break, then?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> They should fix it fast. We need light.


Dammit, Ninja'd in another thread that started before this.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm reserving judgment until these results are replicated.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Psychosmurf said:


> I'm reserving judgment until these results are replicated.


Sorry, we don't take reservations.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> Sorry, we don't take reservations.


Do you take VISA?


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> Sorry, we don't take reservations.


*puts $100 on table*

I don't think you'd take this money, you're just uncomfortable with it being on the table...


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Psychosmurf said:


> *puts $100 on table*
> 
> I don't think you'd take this money, you're just uncomfortable with it being on the table...


*Takes money*


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Alddous1031 said:


> *Takes money*


It was counterfeit. :tongue:


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Psychosmurf said:


> It was counterfeit. :tongue:


Bah, I'll use it to buy something at Walmart and they shall be none the wiser!


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Of course you can always trust the globe and mail to provice valid and reliable reports, unlike in a scientific journal <_<


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Alddous1031 said:


> Do you take VISA?


Can't.

The fiber optic between the checkout and the bank that verifies your VISA uses light which is broken.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

I think the speed of light record has been broken before in Chicago, with 7ms, but it was within the 10ms correction so it was neglected.

but oh well, it was time for a higher level of physics.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Now that light speed is broken, does it move even slower? I need to take this into account before getting on the car.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

*fakes surprise*

duh I told you so years ago


----------



## Quantum (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm inclined to believe this. Quantum mechanics saw this coming years ago..it is time for a new generation of technology!


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

75% probability that this is proven to be the result of a non-trivial error within 3 months.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Quantum said:


> I'm inclined to believe this. Quantum mechanics saw this coming years ago..it is time for a new generation of technology!


This week:


*"Scientists find something going 0.06 seconds faster than light!"*



The week after:


----------



## Quantum (Sep 17, 2011)

The singularity has begun! I'm going to go start the paperwork to apply for my laser-gun permit.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thomas60 said:


> Of course you can always trust the globe and mail to provice valid and reliable reports, unlike in a scientific journal <_<


Faster-than-light neutrino claim bolstered - physics-math - 23 September 2011 - New Scientist


newscientist.com said:


> The result is conceptually simple: neutrinos travelling from a particle accelerator at CERN in Switzerland arrived 60 nanoseconds too early at a detector in the Gran Sasso cavern in Italy. But actually measuring those times and distances to the accuracy needed to detect differences of billionths of a second (1 nanosecond = 1 billionth of a second) is no easy task.
> 
> ...
> "I want to congratulate you on this extremely beautiful experiment," said Nobel laureate Samuel Ting of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology in Cambridge during the question and answer session that followed Autiero's talk. "The experiment is very carefully done, and the systematic error carefully checked."
> But only time will tell whether the result holds up to additional scrutiny, and whether it can be reproduced


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone else imagine a scientist running really fast in circles at CERN?


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Quantum said:


> I'm inclined to believe this. Quantum mechanics saw this coming years ago..it is time for a new generation of technology!


Not really. QM simply predicts instantaneous travel, not FTL. Very different things.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

My favorite joke based off all this so far:

"Well, apparently the only C that is constant in physics is my grade."


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> My favorite joke based off all this so far:
> 
> "Well, apparently the only C that is constant in physics is my grade."


The bartender says, "Sorry, we don't serve neutrinos here." A neutrino walks into a bar.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


>


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


>





Palaver said:


>


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Palaver said:


>


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

I guess since subatomic particles dont follow our fundamental understanding of physics, then it could be possible. But then again, Im going to continue to be skeptic. Actually, I dont even care, and have no Idea why I am replying to this thread.

"when will they have it fixed".... clever.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

I bet they were lying and instead used time travel to change the ultimate outcome of this so called test and gave the illusion of breaking the speed of light. Which is obviously less impressive


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

So, they are doing more experiments! Yay! 

From The Register

ZME - includes a simple picture


----------

